# Commercial tags question



## Gun4Hire (Jan 28, 2009)

Hello everyone,
I am not really sure, but for some reason I believe that MGL states that if a vehicle providing a special service or has commercial lettering on the side, then in fact it should have commercial tags. Please correct me if I am wrong....
My other question is....Would this vehicle fall into the above mentioned criteria....Thank you for your responses in advance!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Here we go again.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Trolls don't need commercial tags...they need a bridge in Masscops land.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2009)




----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

Gun4Hire said:


> Thank you for your responses in advance!


You're welcome.


----------



## Gun4Hire (Jan 28, 2009)

USMCMP5811....Is this what you were thinking of when you called me "asshat"
This question is just out of sheer curiosity


----------



## Mad-Dog24 (May 31, 2008)

must be pretty quiet at the Globe if you're writing to this forum scumbag


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Gun4Hire said:


> USMCMP5811....Is this what you were thinking of when you called me "asshat"
> This question is just out of sheer curiosity


NOOB MIND YOUR MANNERS


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Who the F#$% are you, Mister Rogers?


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Tuna said:


> Who the F#$% are you, Mister Rogers?


He lists his location as Federal Property.
My guess is that he's an inmate somewhere and is actually somebody's *Mrs*. Rogers.

Coming on a cop sight is just a simple desire to regain some missing masculinity.

Momma beat him so he hates women.
Uncle Bob diddled him so he hates men.

What else is the poor soul to do...


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

94c said:


> He lists his location as Federal Property.
> My guess is that he's an inmate somewhere and is actually somebody's *Mrs*. Rogers.
> 
> Coming on a cop sight is just a simple desire to regain some missing masculinity.
> ...


Go and take care of Bubba's special needs?


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Im thinkin its one of our members bored out of their mind having fun on someone elses IP


----------



## Gun4Hire (Jan 28, 2009)

USMC5811....You should not keep this portrait of yourself on your myspace page, but then again, who am I to tell you what and what not to do! :finger2:


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Gun4Hire *you were already warned once,the next time it is
a bus ride.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Gun4Hire said:


> USMC5811....You should not keep this portrait of yourself on your myspace page, but then again, who am I to tell you what and what not to do! :finger2:


n00b STFU and take your lumps, the first rule of being stuck in a hole is to stop digging.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Why is this thread still open...


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

7costanza said:


> Why is this thread still open...


Because we're not done playing with our food yet


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

Johnny Law said:


> n00b STFU and take your lumps, the first rule of being stuck in a hole is to stop digging.


I give the fall a 8.5! Would LOVE to see the landing!


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

fra444 said:


> I give the fall a 8.5! Would LOVE to see the landing!


Can you imagine? He musta deepthroated that bottle upon landing!


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2009)

Johnny Law said:


> Can you imagine? He musta deepthroated that bottle upon landing!


AND busted all his toofs....... Now he's just the way Gun4Hire likes him. Guy with sharp teeth giving head.

in other news ............ SOT ?


----------

